# Aussie E46 M3



## mat8t (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi ppl,

Long time reader, first time poster 

I'm currently looking at trading my mercedes in for a second hand 2003 E46 M3 see below for the write up about the m3.

Can anyone provide the associated servicing cost in Australia for an M3, the dealer has quoted around $600 at 10-15km intervals, however I fail to believe as the merc was $700 alone for the first service!.

Is there anything to look out for when buying second hand?, I'm searching the forum, however I would hate to look over something..

Cheers..
mat8t




Year: 2003 
Gearbox: SMG II 
Paint Colour: Carbon Black 
Exterior Features: 18 inch alloys, Clear lenses, Bi-Xenon Headlights, Colour code, Fog lights, M3 styling, Metallic paint, Sunroof 
Interior Trim: Imola Red Nappa leather 
Interior Features: Armrest, CD player, Climate control, Electric seats, Electric windows, Harmon Kardon Hi Fi, ITS head air bags, Leather, Multi-function steering wheel, Sports seats, Sports steering wheel, Through loading system 
Technical Features: ABS, Cruise control, DSC III, Dual Air bags, Headlight cleaning, Navigation, On board computer, On board monitor, PDC, Rain sensors, Remote central locking, Side Air bags, Sports suspension 
Kilometres: 16600


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Does that mean you don't get free maintenance down under?

Alex


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

I _think_ only the US gets free maintenance.

Maybe you should try calling a dealer and pretending you have an M3 that needs service to find out what they charge?


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

mat8t said:


> Hi ppl,
> 
> Long time reader, first time poster
> 
> ...


Another Carbon Black with Imola inside ??? I am looking into the same color combo. but I have yet to see a picture of this combination. Could you please post some pictures if you have them??? Many thanks !


----------

